# the ones that got away!



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

I went out two weekend's ago with some friends. We got our limit on snapper and reeled in some AJ's but not before I lost alot of rigs when my line kept on snapping. I have a Penn 209 level-wind with a 6' penn med action long beach rod, 40# berkley trilene. I kept on loosing the rigs and weights . the line kept snapping. I was thinking of upgrading the line and maby a roller tip? what are yalls thoughts?


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

get u some power pro it is some good stuff on them old penn 209


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

How clean and well lubed are the drags on the ol' 209?
What condition is the pawl?
I like the ol' 209/309 stuff but I dismantle the levelwind section and make sure to super clean and lube the drag parts...

Brent


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you put the line on yourself?

A few years ago I got a big spool of mono and decided to improvise a loader. I snaked the line around a couple legs on a wooden chair then to the rod and reel. It worked okay but the line would get tough to reel then easy, then tough, then easy as I loaded it every few winds of the reel.

Come to find out when it was tough to load it was cutting into the chair leg just a little and scuffing the line.

Figured it out after about the 6th lost AJ on the same day on the same rod. I could feel a slight abrasion about every 6 feet along the line.

Jim


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

Drag is working fine I cleaned rod and reel when I got it. Yes i did load the line myself, i used a book to create drag. I was just thinking I was using cheep line.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

take your reel to a shop and have them strip it and put new on...thats a whole lot cheaper than losing bottom bumping rigs and jigs....also what knot were you tying on it? that might be the weak link


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

what next? said:


> Drag is working fine I cleaned rod and reel when I got it. Yes i did load the line myself, i used a book to create drag. I was just thinking I was using cheep line.


Your book created an abrasion on the line and can damage it. Either take the reel and have a tackle shop put it on or put the spool of line in a bucket of water while spooling the reel and use your fingers as tension. The water will lube it up a little while you are putting it on and now get hot through your fingers.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Your book created an abrasion on the line and can damage it. Either take the reel and have a tackle shop put it on or put the spool of line in a bucket of water while spooling the reel and use your fingers as tension. The water will lube it up a little while you are putting it on and now get hot through your fingers.


That is what I use to spool the line. Or I through the spool off the side of the boat and spool the reel as I am waiting on everyone to get situated on the boat when we first put in. Seems to me it goes on alot tighter when it is wet and spooled up.


----------

